# So she was obviously pregnant.



## Cnmartin0617 (Jun 22, 2015)

I've counted 9 she may have more. She's doing really well. Letting them nurse and keeping them warm. Any advice, tips or info would be very welcomed


----------



## takumei86 (Jun 30, 2015)

so beautiful


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

How are the bubs and mom doing?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

congrats  

I would make sure to give mom alittle extra protein, eggs are a good choice. 

careful as new moms have alot of hormones going on & she may be protective of her babies and could bite. 

When cleaning/checking out the babies I would suggest luring her away and removing her from the cage first.


----------



## Cnmartin0617 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks. We ended up with 13 babies! I've been giving her eggs and her regular lab blocks. 
A Petco rat specialist told me not to do anything except feed and water her for the first week because she will eat the babies. Not to clean the cage or try to touch the babies or anything like that.


----------

